# Ginger Beer FG Too High?



## sawn (17/3/13)

Hi there! 
This is my first time brewing ever so sorry if this is pretty basic but i'd love some oppions. 

I've had my ginger beer in the fermenter for just over a week now (7 days 18 hours to be exact) and I think my gravity is still too high to bottle.

For a 20L batch i used 4kg of light malt extract.
My OG was 1.060.
A couple of days ago (4 days and 10 hours since pitching my champagne yeast) i took a gravity reading and it measured 1.025 so i thought i'd leave it a bit longer. Now (52 hours later) it is only at 1.021.
I will take another reading tomorrow to see if it is still fermenting but is this normal for it to be still so high?

Any advice/info appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## bum (17/3/13)

GB ferments much more slowly than normal beer - not that the frame of reference means much to you since you're new, I guess. You are quite correct in that you've got a long way to go - especially when using champagne yeast. GBs can often finish down very low - often 1000 or lower but with all your extract I suspect it'll be a bit higher than that. Still a long way to go in any case. Just forget about it 'til next weekend then take another sample.


----------



## sawn (17/3/13)

Thanks for the quick reply! 
Ohhh ok well that makes much more sense 
It's good to just be re-assured so that i don't have to be worried.
Seeing as its my first time i've been over analysing every little thing haha.
I'll do as you said and check it next weekend


----------



## technobabble66 (17/3/13)

Hey sawn,

I'm new to brewing, but FWIW, I tried a GB in December w 1kg light malt DME & 1 kg dextrose to make a 17.5L batch. It took almost twice as long to ferment as the beer batch from the week earlier (10d compared to 5d). It's OG was 1.042, FG was 1.006.

So I'd guess if u started w 4kg malt in 23L, your brew will take a fair bit longer & end higher in FG. So, you've probably got a way to go - as Bum said, at least a few more days - & I'd guess it'll finish a bit lower than 1.020.


----------

